# superx3



## honkerhitmen (Jan 20, 2008)

does anyone know if you can get the a cheater shell in a superx3. i know you can in a benelli and a browning just wondering about a super x3. and if you can how


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Yes you can.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

ALways wondered about that


----------



## honkerhitmen (Jan 20, 2008)

do you know how to do it


----------

